# Happy Chinese New Year! Year of the Tiger



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

Aside from Valentine's Day, its also the Chinese New Year today! Whether or not you are Chinese, the Tiger is usually characterized by making bold moves before thinking. So here's to having a Happy New Year with a lot of big changes, hopefully some of which will improve our situation with SAS! 

If you are interested in reading about your Zodiac forecast in relation to the Tiger year, About.com has a good synopsis near the bottom. http://www.astrology.com/chinese-astrology

Gung Hay Fat Choi!


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

Actually my dialect is similar to Cantonese, but not quite the same. Its called Taishanese. I speak it pretty much because my parents do... but other than that nobody else I know really understands it

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taishanese


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

B'yah







!


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Happy Chinese New Year! 

My Chinese Zodiac is tiger and I'm not very bold but hopefully I can make some extra bold moves this tiger year!


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

Happy Chinese New Year everyone!!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Vietnamese New Year, too!


----------



## Zelka (Feb 9, 2010)

"MONKEY: 32% (2 favorable, 1 neutral and 9 unfavorable months)
Alas, every 12 years your nemesis, the Tiger, shows up to spoil your party"

Lol well crap


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Lol, it's the day where every relatives and cousins get together...an SA's nightmare for sure!!!

Oh well, I got back from visiting yesterday..boring and the usual question of why am I sooo jobless (even though I am not)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ah, explains why my Chinese restaurant friends just gave me a whole bunch of food for free! I should get them a card. 

Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_zodiac

You can find your chinese sign


----------

